

US agency baffled by technology, destroys mice to get rid of viruses (2013) - darkmethod
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/07/us-agency-baffled-by-modern-technology-destroys-mice-to-get-rid-of-viruses/

======
justinsb
So they thought they were under attack by a nation-state, and destroyed their
USB(?) mice. Yes, we ridiculed them in 2013, but post-BadUSB they don't look
_quite_ so crazy.

------
shalmanese
Should have [2013] in the title.

